# Update on Bubbles



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Bubbles came into my life a little over a month ago, when a patient's wife was pleading via freecycle to have someone take her 7 dogs off her hands.

When I got Bubbly he had mats the size of my fists covering his backsides, and was skittish I eventually decided not to take him to the groomers. Instead, my Mother and I spent hours on her floor feeding him treats and trimming him.

Bubbly is still skittish around men (his last owner's husband kicked him - grrrr) and some women if they move to fast.

He took right to my nephew and niece, and loves the weekends when one or the other stays over. 

He also LOVES other dogs, and made quick friends with my Mom's doschaund and the neighborhood pack. 

Bubs rarely needs his leash even though our yard isn't fenced.. he goes out, does his business, and we come right back in. On walks I do leash him, and he pulls... but we are working on that.

There is still some separation anxiety on the days I work, but two of my neighbors come over and play with him to help with that.

Bubs is eating a combo of wet and dry food, and drinks plenty of water. his favorite treats are apple slices, and bits of greek yogurt. He eats better than I do! Since he was the last of the 7 dogs at his old home to eat he rarely got enough, here he has his own bowls and loves meal time.

The hair we had to cut is growing in nicely and he has put on a pleasant amount of padding... no more super skinny pup..

All in all I am thrilled he came home with me, and wouldn't trade the little nuances we've had to overcome because of his past life for anything.

A co-worker took in one of his brothers, and another nurse is considering bringing home his Dad.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Bubbles sounds like a lucky pup to of been brought into your life! Sounds like you are making great progress!! YAY!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rachel - I'm so glad that you updated us on Bubbles. :chili: It sounds like he's really coming around and with time it will even get better. Thanks again for saving him from the place he lived. Can't wait to see new photos of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Rachel, 

Thank you for the update  Sounds like you and Bubbles are off to a great start of a life together. Can't wait to see pics of him (when you get the chance). 

Take care,


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

He got a new sweater for Christmas from my Mom... must get pics for you all! Thanks so much for all your thoughts and support... it's been a month full of learning and love.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay! do share pictures, when you can!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I am so glad Bubbly has a mommy like you. He needed someone to give him a HOME.... AND MOST OF ALL LOVE. You have done a great job. He will pay you back a million times in doggy kisses. Tell him to pay up


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

P.S. My friend's son just asked me if you were RAchel RAy


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to have an update on Bubbles. It sounds like he is doing much better now  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad that you and Bubbles have found each other. It sounds like you guys are doing great. Can't wait to see lots of pics!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful story Rachel! I hate to think of his before you came along, but now he'll always be loved they way he deserves to be. :wub:


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovkins mama said:


> P.S. My friend's son just asked me if you were RAchel RAy


Haha... it's a nickname... my friends take great delight in teasing me and calling me Rachael Ray... but alas, although I can cook - I do not have a multi-million dollar empire.


----------

